# my first muskie, its big!



## pike38 (Jun 27, 2007)

I caught my first muskie on July 13, only one month after i caught my 12 lbs pike. It measured 46 inches and 21 lbs. I was pumped. Enjoy!


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

nice fish, congrats


----------



## ForeverAngler (Jun 27, 2007)

Spot on mate, what did you catch her on and in what depth?


----------



## schultz345 (Jan 8, 2007)

thats a nice fish, i caught my first big one last weekend and caught an even bigger one an hour later. its an awesome feeling reeling it in!

what lake is that? it looks like big DL in the first picture but i dont recognize the last 2 areas


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

You'll have to change your screen name now, eh?  Congrats!


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

white bear lake?

nice fish


----------

